
JIT Fuzzing Solver: experimental constraint solver using coverage-guided fuzzing - ingve
https://github.com/delcypher/jfs#jfs
======
zellyn
Heh. Reminds me of this joke project of mine, written in response to aphyr's
ridiculous and awesome fake interview blog posts. Solving the 8-queens problem
using a fuzzer:

[https://github.com/zellyn/fuzzyqueens/blob/master/fuzzyqueen...](https://github.com/zellyn/fuzzyqueens/blob/master/fuzzyqueens.go)

------
ychen306
Successful "reduction" from a NP-complete problem to an undecidable one :-)

